# (TUTO) Changer la couleur de la barre des menus (SL)



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2011)

Je colle le tuto de Phil1982 ici car c'est une question qui revient assez souvent en ce moment.




Phil1982 a dit:


> Un tit tuto (encore ) pour la barre de menu (je vais copié/collé un peu) :
> 
> 1) tu télécharges themepark
> 2) Tu ouvres l'application
> ...


Le message original ici, pour récupérer les fichiers nécessaires dans la signature de Phil1982.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour la barre des menus transparentes : il y a "transbar" téléchargeable ici

http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhiK9FdculmFzMyrO-6zfzhsMdwNLw

Un tableau de bord permet de régler opacité, contraste, saturation, brillance et la transparence.

en revanche, le lien pour mettre la police en blanc ne fonctionne plus... y-a-t-il une solution ?

;-) et merci à tous les contributeurs de cette section du forum... c'est du top...


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

bonjour 
j'aimerai changer la couleur de la barre en bas avec les logos et en haut de l'écran avec la pome etc... OR j'ai acheté mon macbook pro hier et c'est mon premier ordinateur portable. J'aime ce forum mais pour moi (pour le moment) sa parle trop technique et je ne m'en sors donc pas . J'aimerai aussi modifier les logos du menu , je ne sais pas lesquels , si il y a des limites...
Si il y a quelqu'un qui puisse me servir de traducteur entre terme technique et application facile se serai super sympa. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Pour la barre en bas - qui s'appelle "Dock" - il y a l'application CandyBar qui fait ça très bien.
Elle permet de changer le Dock, les icônes des applications, dossiers, etc...
Elle est gratuite pendant 15 jours je crois.

Pour trouver des docks :
- http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/docks/
- http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/docks/

Pour la barre du haut - qui s'appelle la barre des menus - tout est expliqué en haut de cette page.

Bien lire toutes les explications et faire des sauvegardes avant toutes modifications, car une bourde est vite arrivé, avec des résultats quelquefois catastrophiques.

Et puis un peu de lecture ne fait pas de mal : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/dupcaumac.html
et toute la partie "Débutants" à droite.


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

ok merci je vais laisser le dock tranquil si il n'existe pas d'application gratuite je vais voir pour la menu ce que sa donne ! je te tiens au courant merci


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Tu peux très bien télécharger CandyBar, , l'essayer pendant la période d'essai, en changeant de Dock autant de fois que tu veux, et une fois que tu as trouvé celui qui te convient, tu vires CandyBar en gardant le Dock modifié.

Tu peux aussi changer le Dock à la main, pour pas un sous, mais c'est un peu plus compliqué,
il faut aller trifouiller dans le système.


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

je veus bien voir car dans systeme j'ai modifier mon dock j'ai compris les agrandissements tout sa sauf que j'aimerai ne plus voir apparaitre la couleur de mon fond d'ecran a travers le dock. Ma barre de menu est devenu grise alors qu'elle etait transparente je ne sais pas pourquoi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

je viens de télécharger l'application et je comprend rien j'ai surtout peur de faire des conneries merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Menu Pomme (en haut tout à gauche) / Préférences Système / Bureau et éco. d'écran
Cocher "Barre des menus translucide"

Pour le Dock, je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

j'ai telechargé l'application que tu m'as conseillé . J'essaye de comprendre mais j'ai peur de faire une bêtise. je veux bien essayé de modifier le dock sans cette application si c'est pas trop compliqué a m'expliquer. Bref le plus simple sera le mieux.


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai pas de Dock, donc pas besoin de CandyBar, mais de mémoire il me semble que si tu télécharges un Docks d'un des liens que j'ai donné plus haut, il arrive :

- soit dans un fichier iContainer (spécifique pour CandyBar), et dans ce cas-là un simple double click sur le fichier l'ouvre dans CandyBar.

- soit dans un dossier "Resources", et dans ce cas là il suffit de glisser les icônes dans leurs emplacements respectifs dans CandyBar.

Edit : J'ai trouvé un tuto en français : http://www.iconpaper.org/changer-son-dock/


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Avril 2011)

pour le dock, superdocker est gratuit et le fait très bien


----------



## kobeval (30 Avril 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> pour le dock, superdocker est gratuit et le fait très bien



Superdocker * ici *est vraiment pratique et facile d'utilisation mm lorsque l'on débute, il te suffira simplement de trouver les docks qui te conviennent sur des sites comme iconpaper
http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/docks/

Pour remplacer les icones tu peut te servir de LiteIcon équivalent gratuit de candybar qui permet de remplacer les icones (trash et finder notamment) rapidement. http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup je vais essayé cette application j'ai pas réussi avec l'autre, trop dur pour mon niveau. Sinon cela fait donc un jour que j'ai mon macbook pro 2011 en 13 pouces et sa marche vraiment tres tres tres bien .... j'espere pouvoir personnalisé et bien me servir de ma machine.. par contre je lutte pour l'utilisation de i work.. topic la decu ? car j'ai pas trouvé....


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Le lien que j'ai donné plus haut ... débutersurmac


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

Super cette application... J'ai enfin changé la couleur du dock.... par contre j'arrive pas a en importé un du site ou on peut choisir des docks.... 




et j'arrive pas non plus a modifier la barre de chargement de safari.. voila si il y a quelqu'un qui connait bien ....


----------



## rundrd87 (1 Mai 2011)

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a propos de l'application superdocker pour modifier la barre de chargement de safari et changer l'apparence de dock. J'ai changé la couleur mais pas les logos je ne sais pas importer un dock sur l'application des liens que l'on m'a donné plus haut .. Merci d'avance


----------



## kobeval (6 Juin 2011)

Qq'un saurait modifier la police de la menubar 
merci !

edit' - après qq recherches ça à l'air assez tendu, j'prefère pas me prendre la tête  http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutorial-changer-la-police-du-systeme-inclus-la-menubar-302423.html


----------



## CeeDee (26 Août 2011)

Salut à tous !
Voila j'ai voulu débuter dans le customisation et j'ai donc commencer avec la bar des menus étant donné que le tuto me paraissait bien complet.
Je suis bien toute les étapes, j'arrive j'importe le fichier (n°116), qui est une barre vertical formé par plusieurs petits carrés, étant donné que j'aimerai avoir ma barre des menus en noir, je prends la couleur noir, pot de peinture, toute la barre est en noir, je sauvegarde. Je l'nvois, 2 fois, dans le petit carré, je sauve, je ferme, je sors de la session, je reviens et la, rien n'a changé...

Si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer, ou si il faut plus d'infos j'reste disponible.
Merci d'avance.

EDIT: Etant donné que j'avais sauvé le fichier de base. Je l'ai remit dans themepark (2 fois dans le petit carré) j'ai sauvé et j'ai refermé.


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Hello.




CeeDee a dit:


> je sauve, je ferme, je sors de la session, je reviens et la, rien n'a changé...


As-tu fais l'étape 10 du tuto en haut de page, à savoir "Apply theme" ?


----------



## CeeDee (26 Août 2011)

Oui j'ai cliqué, j'entre mon mot de passe, je redémarre ma session mais rien ne change.


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Août 2011)

essais de retirer la barre translucide dans les preferences systemes si ce n est pas fait


----------



## CeeDee (27 Août 2011)

Hélas, ça ne change rien non plus.
Merci quand même.

EDIT: En fait j'aimerais avoir la même barre de menu et le même dock qui ça:
http://linkjavaux.deviantart.com/art/Strange-Behaviour-254784439
C'est un membre du forum qui l'a posté dans une autre section.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
N'aurais tu pas cliqué, la case "barre de menu translucide" dans la préférence système bureau et économiseur d'écran ? 

Et bien sur sous quel système es-tu ?


----------



## Ben20 (11 Octobre 2011)

Ca ne marche pas pour moi non plus malheureusement 
J'ai suivi toutes les étapes du tuto à la lettre, je suis sous SL.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Problème résolu, en éditant le fichier 116 et non 104 la modif' a été effectué ^^
Me reste plus que la couleur de police ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------

Personne n'a de solution pour la couleur de la police car le lien en premier post est mort


----------



## xavierdu77 (13 Octobre 2011)

je vien de rearder sette paje et je confirme transbar http://translate.googleusercontent.c...O-6zfzhsMdwNLw est super il fonctionne pour mac os 10.5


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Octobre 2011)

t'ant m'y eu !!!!


----------



## cudy29 (11 Août 2012)

Petit déterrage,
Quelqu'un à t'il un lien pour avoir la police en blanche sur Snow leopard ?


----------

